# Terrano 2 2.7 TDI Gearbox



## colinflynn (Jun 4, 2006)

just want to know if any 1 has had the problem of getting gear 1 and 2 it will not go in at all but all other gears work fine


----------



## Dan Woods (Jun 7, 2011)

It’s always beneficial to go online to try & find your car spares. Some companies cater for all makes & models & some just sell Nissan parts. I also have a Terrano & needed a Terrano gearbox, I normally use these guys for my Terrano parts , their prices are good & they also deliver. Try them out.


----------

